# Question regarding travel to US on E3



## Rev1198 (Jul 7, 2015)

I have an Australian passport and a valid E3 visa. Visa valid for one more year from now. I have the visa stamp too on my Passport. 
I heard that only United Airlines and Air India flights from Delhi are the options to travel from India to US. I have contacted both airlines regarding travel restrictions. The only travel restriction both airlines mentioned is that I need an "Embassy letter" to show to immigration officer at US airport 
My employer says there won't be any such letter from embassy. My visa stamp itself is an authorization and that should be enough. 

Can someone please clarify. Did anyone travel to US from India recently? What else do I have to prove? How do I get this embassy letter these airlines are talking about. And what exactly is this embassy letter? :confused2:
Please help.

Thanks

Revanth


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

When was your E3 issued? Was it issued based on employment with the same employer and position?
I have never heard of an Embassy Letter. It sound like Offer of Employment.


----------



## Rev1198 (Jul 7, 2015)

E3R issued under same employer name I'm with.
Issued last year September.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

In order to leave Australia while Covid restrictions are in place, you n eed to obtain an exemption letter. Read the website linked below:

https://covid19.homeaffairs.gov.au/leaving-australia

This is probably the Embassy letter they are talking about.


----------



## Rev1198 (Jul 7, 2015)

I'm in India, Willing to travel to USA probably by mid of September. I hold Australian Passport and E3R visa valid till September 2021


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Rev1198 said:


> I'm in India, Willing to travel to USA probably by mid of September. I hold Australian Passport and E3R visa valid till September 2021


If this is a letter the airlines require before you can buy a ticket, I would be asking them exactly what is is they require.
_
Information on Departing India: 

The U.S. Embassy is no longer organizing repatriation flights to the United States. Limited international flights departing from India are now available. Some airlines are restricting boarding based on U.S. citizenship or residency status. Passengers wishing to arrange a flight should contact the airline directly to determine eligibility. The U.S. Embassy has no authority over airline boarding procedures._

https://in.usembassy.gov/covid-19-information/


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

One wonders why, in the middle of a pandemic and India having a surge in cases, your travel would warrant being essential.....

You being 'willing to travel' does not mean you should....


----------



## Rev1198 (Jul 7, 2015)

My cousin traveled to US last week on H4 visa. He didn't need any Embassy Letter. United didn't stop him from boarding. 
Air India and United customer service mentioned this 'Embassy Letter' requirement and they think an immigration officer might ask for the letter at immigration in US airport.


----------



## Rev1198 (Jul 7, 2015)

Wonder why both airline customer service representatives spoke about similar letter at same time. My employer says my visa label itself is an authorization that should be enough.


----------

